# Is stuff open tommorow- monday?



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

i get confused... stuffs closed monday not saturday yes today... is stuff closed tommorow?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Should only be government stuff and banks closed on Monday. Everything else should be open.

Hopefully dentists will be, I broke a tooth on Thursday evening and have not been able to find one open yet


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> Should only be government stuff and banks closed on Monday. Everything else should be open.
> 
> Hopefully dentists will be, I broke a tooth on Thursday evening and have not been able to find one open yet


ER dentist. They exist. Go to a hospital.
Act like you're in intense pain. Makes you get in faster. Ex was an RN.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ouch Ryno! you poor thing! D: That stuff always happens on the weekend/holidays. :/


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

ouch yeah... i fractured one of my front teeth about 2 months ago now, you should *DEFINITELY SEE A DOCTOR/DENTIST IMMEDIATELY* if you havnt already. the longer you wait the more likely you could possibly lose the tooth if a nerve is exposed and then dies. i know there is an EM dental clinic up by St Clair and Dundas. Hope you get your tooth fixed up and everything goes OK.

on topic, goverment buildings are closed, which inclused primary/secondary schools, uni's/colleges are still open. pretty sure the LCBO is closed also.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Fishfinder said:


> . pretty sure the LCBO is closed also.


the lcbo is open


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Government closed... (as always lazy ppl)...
Banks are closed there COULD be the odd one open but doubtful
Elementary/High Schools are closed.

Booze stores should be open, along with everything else


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Government closed... (as always lazy ppl)...
> Banks are closed there COULD be the odd one open but doubtful
> Elementary/High Schools are closed.
> 
> Booze stores should be open, along with everything else


All the banks are open at least in Toronto.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

h_s said:


> the lcbo is open


i stand happily corrected


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Post offices are closed.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

So yes, stuff was open.


----------

